# CANoe Run time error



## PrasannaKumari (Feb 4, 2011)

hi guys
Please help me out to slove this error.
While running the CANoe Iam facing one problem 
like 
*"System Error: NM frame CAN id 0x610 larger than upper limit 0x600 for node TCU!"
*TCU is the node which I have added and its Message ID is 0x600.
In my database i dont have 0x610 Message ID.
The messages related to TCU node are having event messages. so there wont be any timing issue.
Please give me the solution for this as it is very urgent..


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

What OS?


----------



## PrasannaKumari (Feb 4, 2011)

Osek


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm moving this to 'other operating systems' so it will get better attention.


----------



## PrasannaKumari (Feb 4, 2011)

ok..please give the solution for the same..


----------



## PrasannaKumari (Feb 4, 2011)

may i know to which forum it is moved...


----------

